# Jennifer Berry, Cindy Bee and Erin MacGregor-Forbes



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

The Maine State Beekeepers Annual meeting will be the 27th of March, Saturday 9-4 pm. 
This will be a fantastic meeting with Jennifer Berry and Cindy Bee as the main speakers. These two fine beekeepers don't make it up to New England often, let alone together - this is a meeting you will not want to miss.

Erin MacGregor-Forbes and Larry Peiffer will also be presenting a brief talk on the nuc-package comparison SARE grant progress. 

Here's a link for registration, hope to see you all there. Please register early as we are expecting a record turnout.

http://www.mainebeekeepers.org/MSBA_Annual_Mtg.shtml


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

Good lineup. See you then.

Wayne


----------



## JPK (May 24, 2008)

Maine_Beekeeper said:


> http://www.mainebeekeepers.org/MSBA_Annual_Mtg.shtml


linky no worky....

What part of Maine is this in?


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

It's in Augusta.

The link seems to be working now.

Wayne


----------

